# Mms size 1200k... Capped?



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Is there a patch or some other method to be able to send mms messages larger than 1200k with the stock text mess app? My buddy has a EVO that can send up to a 5mb mms, it would be nice to send pics that didn't get compressed all the time, the pic quality goes down the toilet. Any suggestions or links to fixes would be great if such a thing even exists

BOLTED DOWN.....


----------

